# Absturz bei Installation von Red Hat 9.0



## Comander_Keen (12. April 2003)

Abend,

ich habe ein lästiges bei der Installation von der neuen Red Hat-Version (v 9.0). Beim Starten bootet mein Notebook ohne Probleme von der CD, aber bei der Vorbereitung der Installation stürzt es dann ab. Mir war es auch nicht möglich mit Befehlen wie "linux noprob" oder "linux lowres" diese Fehler zu umgehen.
... das Versagen erfolgt immer bei einem "Bluescreen". Im unteren Teil stehen noch Tastenbelegungen zur Auswahl und zum weiteren Verlauf .. aber es bewegt sich nichts mehr.

greetz 3k!


----------



## c_p (7. Mai 2004)

Ich hb das selbe problem, kann also auch nicht weiterhelfen...
Aber wenn du eine Lösung gefunden hast bin ich _sehr_ dankbar für eine Rückmeldung 

thx
chris


----------



## Comander_Keen (7. Mai 2004)

Bis dato habe ich keine Lösung gefunden. Bin auf OS X umgestiegen. 

_keen!

ps: Bitte auf das Postdatum achten.


----------

